# Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"



## KillerPueppi (3. Oktober 2007)

Bin als Neueinsteiger etwas ratlos, was ich mit den Sachen, die ich noch vom ersten Startversuch im Keller habe, so anfangen kann:

 Steckrute Shakespeare Knokker 1429-020 1,80m IGFA 15lb (Wurfgewicht???) 

Telerute DAM Weserland 100 3,00m WG 50-100gr 

 Steckrute Shimano 2,4m, Wurfgewicht 15-40gr 

Rolle Shimano Catana 2500 FA 1:5,2, Frontbremse, Schnurfassung 20/240, 25/160, 30/110

Rolle Albatros Catch/Graphite JX40 1:5,2, Heckbremse, Schnurfassung (Durchmesser/m) 30/200, 35/150, 40/100 

Rolle Balzer Laser AX40 1:4,6, Heckbremse, Schnurfassung 30/180, 35/120, 40/100 

Rolle Shakespeare Omni 030 2000series, Frontbremse, Schnurfassung 25/146, 30/110, 35/92 

Ein paar Haken gemischter Größe, ein paar Haken mit Vorfach, 2-3 Stahlvorfacher, 1 Fischtöter mit Hakenlöser, 1 Hakenlöser, 1 Rachensperre, ein paar Blinker, Spinner, Kunstfliegen, einige Posen, ein paar Wirbel, ein paar Bleie, Bleischrot, alles mehr so ein Sammelsurium irgendwie.

Frage also, was kann man mit den Sachen anfangen, was bräuchte man noch für eine Allround-Anfängerausstattung? Angeln würde ich wohl erstmal am Dortmunder Hafen, Dortmund-Ems-Kanal, evtl. Forellensee, nach Möglichkeit auch schon ab Mitte November...


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

mit der DAM weserlang kannste bestimmt gut mit Köfi auf hecht!
Mit der Steckrute von Shimano geht was auf Karpfen!

und die rollen nimmste einfach dazu!


----------



## schrauber78 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

hört sich doch alles garnit so schlecht an...

die dam tele als raubfischrute, die shimano als spinnrute.

die knokker kannst du in die ecke stellen, solang du nicht bootsangelei auf dorsch & co. bereibst.

die rollen sind eigentlich auch ok, wenn du ne vernünftige schnur drauf hast.

evtl. solltest du dir noch 2-3 allroundruten zwischen 3,30m und 3,60m zulegen


----------



## antonio (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

die shimano dürfte ne spinnrute sein
die dam ne grundrute
die shakespeare ne bootsrute

gruß antonio


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

Die DAM ist eine stellfischrute, hatte auch 2 davon.


----------



## KillerPueppi (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

was fehlt denn sonst noch so an Zubehör? Auf Kescher und Metermaß komme ich ja so gerade noch, aber sonst? Und was für Schnur bräuchte ich dann ungefähr? Auf den Rollen ist eine 10 Jahre alte unbekannte Schnur...die muss wohl runter, nehme ich an.


----------



## antonio (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

kommt drauf an was du angeln willst auf jedenfall neue schnur ob mono oder geflochtene,
jenach dem wie du angeln willst.

gruß antonio


----------



## schrauber78 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

@raubfisch-fan 3,00m stellfisch??? *kicher* ich glaub eher nicht...

@püppi schmeiss die schnur blos runter! die ist tot.

also, ich würd die catana mit der shimanorute verbinden und sie als spinnrute mit 0,12 er oder 0,15er geflochtener versuchen.

auf die anderen rollen würde ich mono zwischen 0,30 und 0,35mm aufspulen


----------



## KillerPueppi (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

hm, da ich ja noch überhaupt keine Erfahrung habe kann ich mich schwerlich festlegen, was oder wie ich Angeln möchte. Ausgehend von den vorhandenen Ruten und den möglichen Gewässern (Kanal/Hafen Dortmund), was habe ich da überhaupt für Optionen? Wäre halt gerne so flexibel wie möglich.


----------



## schrauber78 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

wie schon gesagt, die knokker kannst du getrost vergessen. die ist nur was für die see.
die catana würde ich wie gesagt mit etwa 200m geflochtener bespulen und monofiler füllschnur drunter.
die dam rute würd ich mit der omni bestücken, die würd ich mit 28er oder 32er trilene sensation bespulen um sie als allroundrute zu verwenden. 
ich würd dir trotzdem raten wenigstens noch eine zweite allroundrute zu zu legen.


----------



## KillerPueppi (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

Schonmal danke für die vielen Tipps.

Allerdings hätte ich gedacht, dass die Shakespeare-Rolle eher "über" ist, sieht irgendwie so "billig" aus 

Und was ist eine "Füllschnur"?

Was könnte man denn als (günstige) Allround-Rute nehmen?

Fragen über Fragen...

Edit: evtl. sollte ich von den Rollen mal Bilder machen?


----------



## schrauber78 (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

füllschnur ist eine einfache alte monoschnur, um die spule zu füllen, damit man nichtz so viel von der teuren geflochtenen braucht.

als günstige allround will ich mich jetzt nicht wirklich auf eine spezielle rute festlegen, aber ich denk mal für den anfang sollte es eine rute von etwa 3,60m und einem wurfgewicht von etwa 60g ok sein


----------



## KillerPueppi (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

Sollte das eine Tele- oder Steckrute sein? Und ist das schlimm, wenn an so einer Rute (3,60, WG 20-60g, Tele) Karpfenrute steht? Sorry, das ich jeden Kleinschei$$ frage, aber ich hab echt wenig Ahnung und null Erfahrung bisher...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

Also die Omni kannst Du getrost ausmustern, die hat noch nichtmal ein drehendes schnurlaufröllchen. Die macht nicht lange.

Die Knokker kann man auch im Süsswasser nutzen, vom Boot auf Hecht oder beim Aalangeln sollte die auch noch gehen.

Shimano rute und rolle geben ein gutes Spinngerät auf Barsch, Zander und Hecht ab.

Die Tele ist zum Grundangeln brauchbar auf Karpfen, Hecht und Aal

Und die anderen beiden Rollen müsste ich sehen, so sagen die mir nichts.

Schnur mach mal ne zerreissprobe, die auf der shimano kann noch nicht allzu alt sein...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## KillerPueppi (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

Nach kurzem Blick ins Portmonnee (urgs, sieht das gruselig aus, diese neue Rechtschreibung) fällt eine neue Rute wohl aus, fehlt ja noch genug anderes...

Also wären wir bei der Spinnrute, Zielfische Barsch/Zander/Hecht, und die Telerute als Grundrute für Karpfen/Hecht/Aal, das klingt doch schonmal nach einigen Möglichkeiten und einer Menge Spass und Abwechslung für den Anfang  jetzt würde es mich noch interessieren, was ich da an sonstigem Zubehör so brauchen würde. Das vorhandene Zeug ist etwas durcheinander, auf jeden Fall schon da sind:
- Fischtöter
- Hakenlöser
- Rachensperre
- Bleischrot
- einige Laufbleie unterschiedlicher Größe
- Haken: gemischte Tüte (div. Größen, mit und ohne Vorfach, alles unbeschriftet)
- Wirbel ebenfalls unsortiert
- ein paar Posen
- 2 oder 3 Stahlvorfächer 15cm, Dicke unbekannt
- ein paar Blinker und Spinner, 2 oder 3 Kunstfliegen und so ein "Kunstfisch aus Metall" keine Ahnung, wie die heissen

Wie sollte denn ein Kescher (mindestens) beschaffen sein? Und welche Schnur wäre bei dem Verwendungszweck angebracht? Vorhanden sind noch 150 Meter .25er Force Master Monoschnur.


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*



schrauber78 schrieb:


> füllschnur ist eine einfache alte monoschnur, um die spule zu füllen, damit man nichtz so viel von der teuren geflochtenen braucht.
> ...



So nicht ganz richtig. Sicherlich auch wegen der Kosten aber der wesentlich wichtigere Grund ist die fehlende Dehnung der geflochtenen, woraus sich uU ein durchdrehen der Geflochtenen Schnur, sofern diese solo auf die Spule kommt, ergeben kann. Wenn die Spule nass wird oder besonders oft im Winter bei geringen Temperaturen.

Vorgehen:

Es werden etwa 6-10 Lagen monofiler Schnur (das ist der Normallfall bei mir, wenn Ihr nun weniger Geflecht braucht dann mehr, bitte beachtet das die mono von Hoher Tragkraft und großem Durchmesser sein sollte damit das Ziel mit wenig Aufwand erreicht wird) zuerst auf die Spule gebracht, anschließend wird die geflochtene mit einem Allbright Knoten an der mono befestigt und die Spule entsprechend vollgemacht.

Alte Mono sollte man dazu nicht nehmen (Bruchgefahr), ich habe dafür immer einen kleinen Vorrat an 0,50er Schnur, mit einer 300 Meter Spule komme ich mindestens 3 Jahre aus so wie ich das sehe.




KillerPueppi schrieb:


> Nach kurzem Blick ins Portmonnee (urgs, sieht das gruselig aus, diese neue Rechtschreibung) fällt eine neue Rute wohl aus, fehlt ja noch genug anderes...
> 
> Also wären wir bei der Spinnrute, Zielfische Barsch/Zander/Hecht, und die Telerute als Grundrute für Karpfen/Hecht/Aal, das klingt doch schonmal nach einigen Möglichkeiten und einer Menge Spass und Abwechslung für den Anfang  jetzt würde es mich noch interessieren, was ich da an sonstigem Zubehör so brauchen würde. Das vorhandene Zeug ist etwas durcheinander, auf jeden Fall schon da sind:
> - Fischtöter
> ...




Ist doch astrein das vorhandene Equipment, der Kescher wird Dich beim Spinnfischen sehr oft stören, daher greif zu einem „kleinerem“ Modell, ich habe dabei einen für 9 EUR von Balzer, ist zusammengeklappt ca 1 m lang. 

Die Stahlvorfächer sind nur für Kunstköder geeignet, bedingt durch ihre Länge von 15 cm. Ich würde Dir an dieser Stelle empfehlen eine Spule (20 m) Authanic Wire zu besorgen, es wird zwar auf den ersten Blick etwas teuer aussehen aber es rechnet sich, da es sich normal knoten läßt und zudem sehr weich ist, das mag der Zander, Hechtsicher ist es sowieso.

Fliegen solltest Du weglassen und den KuKö aus Metall ist denke ich mal ein Pilker, je nach Größe und Gewicht kann er sehr erfolgreich, vom Boot oder Steg auch im Süßwasser, eingesetzt werden.

An Deiner Stelle würde ich aber zuerst mit der Grundangel anfangen, damit kannst Du auch Hechte, Barsche und Zander fangen und nebenbei lernst Du wie man ein Gewässer richtig ließt und sammelst Erfahrungen im Drill. Dazu empfehle ich als Hauptschnur eine 0,35 mono.


----------



## KillerPueppi (6. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

So, damit man das ganze besser einschätzen kann, hab ich mal ein paar Bilder gemacht:

Albatros-Rolle:
http://img341.*ih.us/img341/3114/angeln02zx0.th.jpg

Balzer-Rolle:
http://img261.*ih.us/img261/153/angeln03rx7.th.jpg

Shakespeare-Rolle:
http://img261.*ih.us/img261/1672/angeln04ru1.th.jpg

Posen:
http://img261.*ih.us/img261/2300/angeln05ng1.th.jpg

Kunstköder:
http://img396.*ih.us/img396/3936/angeln06an3.th.jpg
http://img210.*ih.us/img210/6568/angeln07rh5.th.jpg
http://img210.*ih.us/img210/4265/angeln08xy8.th.jpg
http://img210.*ih.us/img210/3599/angeln09oc5.th.jpg
http://img511.*ih.us/img511/4108/angeln10vt4.th.jpg
http://img511.*ih.us/img511/4040/angeln01yr0.th.jpg


----------



## KillerPueppi (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

so, die Prüfungsvorbereitung läuft, habe aber doch zwischenzeitlich zeit gefunden, dem Ladne von Uli Beyer einen Besuch abzustatten. Nach einer meiner Meinung nach super Beratung (nicht aufdringlich, ohne "Aufschwatzen") und den vielen Tipps von hier habe ich jetzt:


2 Gummifische 15cm (1 x grün mit Glitzer/ 1 x oben dunkel, hellgrau mit Glitzer, unten rot)
2 Erie-Jigköpfe Hakengr. ca. 5/0, dazu ein einhänge-Drilling-System mit 2 Drillingen
2 Sandra-Twister 12 cm (1 x grün mit Glitzer/ 1 x weiß mit rotem Kopf)
4 versch. Twister 7 cm
180m 0.30er Mono auf der Balzer-Rolle
0.17er Whiplash Crystal auf der Shimano (war ja Dank einiger Gutscheine kostenlos, dünnere war leider nicht mehr da)
.25er Mono auf der ersatzrolle der shimano
2 gefl. Stahlvorfächer 50cm 8kg (und 2 alte)
1 Reiz Vorfach (aus der letzten "Raubfisch")
Blinker DAM Effzett 65mm 30gr.
Spinner Mepps Aglia Gr. 3
Spinner Blue Fox SuperVibrax Gr. 3
Spinner Gr. 1 mit "Fransen" (Bild 6)
5 (Naß??-)Fliegen (Bild 8)
2 Haken mit "Puschel" (Bild 7)
1 Blinker grün/schwarz (Bild 9) Drilling und Sprengring getauscht
4 längl. Blinker (Bild 9) Drilling und Sprengring getauscht
4 versch. Zocker (Bild 10) wenn es denn alles Zocker sind 
42 Karabiner 8kg und größer
25m Stroft GTM 0.18er für Vorfächer
25m Stroft GTM 0.25er für Vorfächer
je 10 gebundene Haken in 12, 8, 4
4 kleine runde Twisterköpfe (Bild 5)
3 "seltsame" Twisterköpfe (Bild 5)
5 Plastiküperlen
2 Magazine Schrotblei
Laufbleie in 20 (5x), 25, 35, 45, 80 gr.
Haken (gemischte Tüte 18 - 1 oder etwas größer, Öhr- und Plättchenhaken)
8 unterschiedliche Posen (Bild 4)
SPRO Metall-Teleskopkescher, Bügellänge 60cm, gesamt ca. 2,50m
Rachensperre
Hakenlöser
Fischtöter
Maßband
Aalglöckchen


Die Balzer-Rolle kommt erstmal an die DAM-Rute zum Grundangeln, logischerweise werde ich die Shimano zum Spinnfischen benutzen. Die Shakespeare-Rute bekommt die Albatros-Rute mit 40er Mono spendiert und wird wohl auf den ersten Einsatz noch eine Weile warten müssen (großes Wasser oder kleiner Wels oder so  ). Mittlerweile ist in meinem Keller noch eine billige 135cm-Rute aus Glasfieber ohne Typen/WG-Bezeichnung aufgetaucht, da ich aber nichts wegschmeissen kann (altes Jäger/Sammler-Probem), die zugehörige Rolle mal ausgenommen (billiges Plastik, knirschte schon beim Kurbeln), werde ich da die Shakespeare-Rolle mit 20er Mono dranmachen und mal sehen, ob ich die für irgendwas irgendwann mal brauchen kann, vllt. ja mal für meine Tochter, wenn sie älter ist 

Sollte noch jemandem etwas auffallen, was dringend fehlt, oder jemandem eine falsche Bezeichnung in meiner Liste auffällt, oder mitrjemand sagen kann, was ich mit dem ein oder anderen Teil anfangen kann (gerade bei den "seltsamen" Bezeichnungen), nur heraus damit


----------



## jkc (29. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

@KillerPueppi:
Also ich war auch am Samstag bei AU in Dortmund, habe die 17er Whiplash Crystal aber trotz Gutschein da gelassen, zum Spinnfischen kannst Du die vergessen. Die ist viel zu dick, wodurch Du Wurfweite verlierst und keinen anständigen Köderkontakt hin bekommst, es sei denn Du willst auf halbstarke Welse. Mir hat man das aber auch sofort im Laden gesagt, habe mich trotzdem selbst überzeugt und mir die  Schnur mal angesehen. Unklar ist mir außerdem was Du mit den Fliegen willst, da du dafür eigentlich eine besondere Ausrüstung brauchst. Die "komischen Twisterköpfe" kanst Du zum Beispiel mit nem Stück wurm oder kleinem Köderfisch zupfen um auf Barsch und Zander zu angeln. 
ps: die Twister/ Gummifische reichen je nach Gewässer, unter umständen nicht mal für einen Angeltag.

Hoffe Du hast jetz trotzdem noch lust zum Fischen und ich habe Dir nicht alles versaut. JK


----------



## KillerPueppi (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

na ja, ich werd es mit der Schnur mal testen, wenn nicht kommt sie halt runter, war ja nicht so teuer 

Die Fliegen hab ich vor 10-15 Jahren mal geschenkt bekommen, dass ich da jetzt nichts mit anfangen kann ist mir schon klar. Vielleicht packt mich später ja mal der Ehrgeiz


----------



## KillerPueppi (6. November 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

so, seit heute darf ich den ganzen Kram auch ganz offiziell ans Wasser tragen und hoffentlich in Kürze auch ausgiebig testen.


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. November 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*



KillerPueppi schrieb:


> so, seit heute darf ich den ganzen Kram auch ganz offiziell ans Wasser tragen und hoffentlich in Kürze auch ausgiebig testen.



|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g|schild-g

Viel Erfolg und dicke Fische


----------



## @dr! (9. November 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

von mir ebenfalls noch nachträglich herzlichen glückwunsch und viele dicke fische =)


----------



## KillerPueppi (24. November 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

Hallo nochmal,

will nicht bextra einen neuen Thread aufmachen, aber ich hab da nochmal ne Frage 

Ihc habe von einem Arbeitskollegen sein altes angelgerät bekommen (was halt noch so da war) und er möchte jetzt wissen, was ich dafür bezahlen würde. Leider fehlt mir da irgendwie die Fachkompetenz um das entsprechend beurteilen zu können. Ich will ja weder Unsummen bezahlen noch meinen Arbeitskollegen durch eine viel zu niedrige Summe beleidigen. Daher hab ich (mal wieder) alles aufgelistet und hoffe auf eure Hilfe:

 Ruten: 
Silstar ET 3100-385 Telerute 5tlg., 3,85m, Action:B15-30 (ist das das WG??) 
Silstar MX 3201-350 Telerute 7tlg., 3,50m, Action:A40-80 (s.o.) 

Rollen: 
2 x Silstar FX40, 4,1:1, Heckbremse, Schnurfassung .30:180 .35:130 .40:100 

Zustand von Ruten und Rollen gut, leichte Gebrauchsspuren 

Dazu noch eine Fisherman Steckrute, 3tlg., 1,70m, sonst keine Angaben, die "Ringe" sind so "Metallschlaufen", dabei eine Rolle Fisherman 5100, aus grün lackiertem metall, sieht irgendwie vorsintflutlich aus. 


Zubehör: 
2 Rutenhalter (wie auch immer die heissen, die teile, die man in die Erde steckt und dann den Rutenfuß reinstecken kann) 
ca. 30 div. Haken 
22 Posen, einige davon scheinen aus Federn hergestellt zu sein? 
3 kl. Spinner 
1 Blinker 
5 größere Wirbel 
1 Aalglöckchen 
1 Balzer Teleskop-Rutenablage 
1 Posenrohr 
2 Hakenlöser 
Laufbleie: 6x10g, 2x25g, 1x30g, 1x50g 
3 Magazine Schrotblei 
2 "schwimmende Kugeln" (weiss nicht, wie die heissen, sowas wie Posen oder so) 
2 Madendosen 
1 runder Jigkopf 
1 Kescher mit Teleskopstiel 
16 Twister von 2,5cm bis 9cm 
1 "Gummikugel mit Twisterschwanz" (hab ich noch nie gesehen sowas??) 
1 Jenzi Setzkescher (in dem ich ja maximal Bier kaltstellen kann, aber das ist ja auch schonmal was  )

So, danke schonmal und bis dann!


----------



## flasche (26. November 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

in meinen augen is silstar schrott vieleicht 20 euro


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. November 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

Hmm, die Frage wie alt der Krempel ist. ür das ganze würde ich 10-20 € hinlegen aber auch nur wen das gut erhalten ist.

Aktion B ist mittlere Aktion die Zahlen scheinen ds WG anzugeben.
Aktion A ist Spitzenaktion



> 2 "schwimmende Kugeln" (weiss nicht, wie die heissen, sowas wie Posen oder so



Wasserkugeln heißen die richtig, guck mal hier:

http://angler-online.anglerwebs.de/index.php?Itemid=1&id=54&option=com_content&task=view

Aber die dient eher für die Wurfweite, also Du läßt Wasser rein und erhöhst somit das Gewicht, erwarte aber nicht zuviel, die eiern extrem beim Flug, Zielgenauigkeit ist da nicht grade hervorragend.


----------



## Mikesch (27. November 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*



flasche schrieb:


> in meinen augen is silstar schrott vieleicht 20 euro


In meinen Augen ist diese Aussage Schrott. #d


----------



## hans albers (27. November 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

moin...

ich glaube auch nicht,dass silstar schrott ist..
(vor allem nicht so pauschal)

die frage, die du dir stellen solltest,wäre :
brauchst du den ganzen krempel zusätzlich noch..??

fang doch erst mal mit einer angelart an
(spinnrute+gummi oder grundrute+laufblei+wurm)
und wenn du es präzisieren/ändern willst,kannst du immer
 mal wieder auch im angelladen vobei schauen.. 
und dir vielleicht
dann ein neues röllchen oder ne neue rute zulegen.


greetz
hans


----------



## Forellenangler91 (29. November 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

Also lbs ist die Testkurve eine Rute und ist nicht das Wurfgewicht, obwohl die lbs anzahl schon viel übers Wurfgewicht aussagt.


----------



## Denni_Lo (29. November 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*



Forellenangler91 schrieb:


> Also lbs ist die Testkurve eine Rute und ist nicht das Wurfgewicht, obwohl die lbs anzahl schon viel übers Wurfgewicht aussagt.



;+;+;+

Verpostet oder wie?


----------



## Forellenangler91 (30. November 2007)

*AW: Anfänger, Fragen, "Kellerfund"*

Oo UPS habs gerade gesehen iss etwas zu spät ^^


----------

